# Transmission issues



## Acravy (Dec 16, 2019)

I have an 08 Rogue. It had a loss of power and check engine light on.we hooked our code reader to it and the code came back as a bad pressure sensor. We put a new valve body on it. The check engine light went off and it was back to full power for about 100 miles. Then the light came back on, it started getting hot and not shifting correctly. The code reader showed the code as the torque converter not locking up.

Round #2. We got another remanufactured valve body and put on it. Now it’s throwing off a code that says I have a bad pressure sensor. It now shifts fine again but has reduced power. 

Are we getting bad parts or is my tranny fried?

I have 121,000 miles on my Rogue.


----------

